# Topics > Robotics > Sites about robots and AIs >  Robots in Depth, video interviews with robotisists

## Airicist

Author - Per Sjoborg

Website - robotsindepth.com

youtube.com/robotsindepth

facebook.com/RobotsinDepth

twitter.com/Robotsindepth

----------

